# Cashing a cheque - can we go to branch where a/c is??



## dubinamerica

HI - we're expecting to receive a cheque tomorrow and would like to cash this (or lodge this onto our account) as soon as possible.Normally this takes a few days but is there a way to 'cash' it straight away e.g. by going into the bank branch where the person has their account?  Should this info be on the cheque? If we can do that what is required ? - just ID or would we also need to have an account with that bank?


----------



## Theo Goon

heh heh good luck with that idea there is no way the bank will cash the check and give you cash on the spot


----------



## dubinamerica

Seriously ?? - no way around this ?? I'd like to get our money rather than waiting for days and days on end .  I thought if you went to the actual branch where the cheques are from it might be possibe.. that would be too easy though ..


----------



## rkeane

I here this problem quite alot and dont understand it.  When I was a BOI customer if I lodged a cheque it was in my account that evening.  If its an AIB cheque then I think AIB will cash it for you.


----------



## DrMoriarty

rkeane said:
			
		

> ...if I lodged a cheque it was in my account that evening.


Not quite — it would have been credited to your balance, in advance of being formally cleared. You could access those funds, but if the cheque you lodged bounced, the amount would be debited.

No banks can 'cash' cheques anymore — they must be lodged to an account. If you're a customer, you may be able to access the money immediately, through an ATM or over-the-counter withdrawal, but the cheque itself is not 'cashed' irrevocably.


----------



## bond-007

You can cash a cheque provided it is *not crossed* and you take it to the branch on which it was drawn with your id. That way the money is immediately taken from the drawers account and hence the cheque is cleared there and then.


----------



## rkeane

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> Not quite — it would have been credited to your balance, in advance of being formally cleared. You could access those funds, but if the cheque you lodged bounced, the amount would be debited.
> 
> No banks can 'cash' cheques anymore — they must be lodged to an account. If you're a customer, you may be able to access the money immediately, through an ATM or over-the-counter withdrawal, but the cheque itself is not 'cashed' irrevocably.


So basically, you can lodge a cheque into your account and in the same visit, withdraw it from your account?


----------



## DrMoriarty

If the branch 'knows' you, then yes, usually. At least, that's what I've experienced on one or two occasions.

Maybe I just have an honest face..?


----------



## ciara_gmail

Depends on whether the bank are willing to give you money on uncleared funds - usually they do this if you are known to them or have a good a/c. 

If the cheque is brought to the branch on which it was drawn (and not crossed as noted in above post) then you 'should' be able to cash it given that you have ID with you.


----------



## olddog

If your concern were to verify that the cheque is good then.....

Go to the branch on which the cheque is drawn and request a bank draft in the sum of the cheque made out to the name on cheque.

Expect to be charged the usual bank charge for a bank draft

If they refuse to do this then I understand they are refusing the cheque and should endorse it 'refer to drawer' before returning it to you.


----------



## dweller

The credit union used to cash cheque s but they've stopped.The money must be lodged to your a/c and can't be touched untill the cheque clears.By the way, no bank will cash any cheque for anyone.It has to be lodged to your a/c and left to clear. You won't be able to withdraw it at an atm machine or anywhere else nomatter how well they know you or even if the cheque is from their own bank.No go.


----------



## bond-007

Not true, if the cheque is uncrossed and taken to the drawing bank branch, it can be cashed. AIB will certainly do it as will UB.


----------



## Pavlik

dweller said:
			
		

> The credit union used to cash cheque s but they've stopped.The money must be lodged to your a/c and can't be touched untill the cheque clears.



They certainly aren't as flexible as they used to be, but I was very recently allowed to draw on an uncleared cheque.



			
				dweller said:
			
		

> By the way, no bank will cash any cheque for anyone.It has to be lodged to your a/c and left to clear. You won't be able to withdraw it at an atm machine or anywhere else nomatter how well they know you or even if the cheque is from their own bank.No go.



Is this a recent change in policy? Certainly one could do so until recently if one was "known".


----------



## ciara_gmail

i have cashed a cheque recently (as in 3 days ago!) - it was drawn on BOI, College Green and I took it into that branch. The cheque was not crossed and they cashed it for me - I had to provide ID to do this and they in turn have to check their records that the signature on the cheque being cashed matches the signature of the a/c holder (verified from a/c opening documentation).


----------



## smcnelis

i need to cash an aib company cheque made payable to me..I dont have an aib bank a.c..cheque is crossed a/c payee..does it have to be lodged to an a.c or will they cash for me if I have id...if i go the branch where cheque is drawn will they cash it


----------



## mathepac

smcnelis said:


> i need to cash an aib company cheque made payable to me..I dont have an aib bank a.c..cheque is crossed a/c payee..does it have to be lodged to an a.c or will they cash for me if I have id...if i go the branch where cheque is drawn will they cash it


If the cheque is crossed "A/c Payee Only" the bank will not give you cash for the cheque, it will have to be lodged into your account.


----------



## selfbuildkk

to the initial poster you can in fact cash the cheque in the branch it is drawn on if it is not crossed in any way. However the chances are because it is sent in the post that it will be crossed.this is to ensure that you get it and only you can lodge it, it is basically to protect you should the cheque "go missing" en route noone should be able to cash it or lodge it to their account because it is crossed and made payable to you.If the cheque is crossed you can lodge to your own account like the previous poster said and you may be able to draw on the amount depending on how good your account is.this is up to the banks discretion.they want to make sure that if the cheque is unpaid by the drawer (person or company that wrote the cheque) they can take the money back from your account.Best of luck. Secondly smcnelis no bank mshould cash an a/c payee ony cheque for security reasons as stated above ie. should the cheuqe "go missing" noon else can cash or lodge it.you dont have to have an aib account to lodge you can lodge it to any bank or credit union account in your name.even if you go to the bank where it is drawn in my opinion  they still wouldnt cash it for you.hope this helps.


----------



## dewdrop

my understanding is that most banks will not hand over cash for a cheque but request you to lodge it to your account.  obviously there are exceptions. i worked in a bank for 45 years and recently had a cheque to cash and was politely told to lodge it. while cheques are lodged to an account it may not be possible to take out funds via atm until cheque is cleared. the system can be set out either to allow withdrawals against uncleared funds or you having to wait until cheque is cleared. people whose wages are paid in would again obviously have tobe able to get the money out there and then but people who have just opened accounts may not be allowed this facility


----------



## iriship

But can the bank force you to lodge it to your account. my understanding is that they must cash a check at bank of issue? subject to funds and id am I wrong and if so what is the legel instament usesd to back this view?
Thanks


----------



## Padraigb

Not that it seems to be of interest to today's bank staff, but the legal definition of a cheque  stipulates that it is payable on demand (S.73, Bills of Exchange Act, 1882). [A crossing might affect that.] That means that if the holder of an uncrossed cheque goes to the bank branch on which it is drawn the banker is obliged to pay cash on it. 

Obviously, they can perform due diligence to ensure that there is no defect in the cheque or in the holder's title to the cheque.


----------

